

Why High Fructose Corn Syrup Will Kill You - usaphp
http://drhyman.com/blog/2011/05/13/5-reasons-high-fructose-corn-syrup-will-kill-you/

======
dmfdmf
The problem with the American diet is not HFCS but sugar. HFCS and sugar is in
_everything_ because Americans like sugary, sweet tasting food. HFCS is used
as sugar substitute because it is cheap (thanks to govt subsidy). Replacing
HFCS with sugar in junk food will not turn it into nutritious food. Demonizing
HFCS is a bad strategy. I think people are smart enough to realize that
massive consumption of sugar, in whatever form, cannot be a healthy lifestyle.

